# A bunch of different patterns!



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is a Megabass wakebait Knockoff and Megasbass griffon knockoff that I did in a craw pattern!








"Neon Tiger"








"Purple Wild Craw"


Well I tried my hand at a "ghost" pattern with some transparent paints! I also did a perch, but I am not happy with it. I need to alter my stencils a bit so I can get my bars the way I want them! Anyways here they are I hope you like them and as always if there are any pointers on what I can do to make them better let me know!








This is the perch that I will have to make some improvements on!








Ghost Shad!

I dont know what to call some of these patterns so here is a bunch of pics! Some is just stuff I threw together and came out good, other stuff I dunno! So help me out and tell me whats good and what you would improve! Only way to get better is through constructive critique!








































Here they are I hope you like them!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

again,great job! the dt's look really good.i like the perch pattern as well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Love em!!! The craw pattern with the purple fade is my fav. Then again the M.B. one (1st one) with the orange is excellent too! Thanks for the pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice paint work. I like the DT's too.


----------

